# Top of the barn full



## kirk thomas (Oct 4, 2016)

Check this out in NY http://utica.craigslist.org/bik/5810450954.html


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 4, 2016)

$5000 for 24 pictures 
Not mine; nothing I want.


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 4, 2016)

I see a post/pre? war Roadmaster, maroon.....looks nice enough for me.....Id be in at $1000 for all of it.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 4, 2016)

Pretty sure anyone with the time, patience and storage could make a good profit from this.

Mike


----------



## vincev (Oct 4, 2016)

I dont see much collectable stuff but I guess if you want to sell at shows you have instant inventory.


----------



## mtnbikeman (Oct 5, 2016)

Does anyone live close by that can help with shipping?


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 5, 2016)

Honestly....looks like the leftovers of someones collection right after the 'buy out'.....
the crap that got left behind.
5gs?
pleeeeez!


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 6, 2016)

The last line in the ad says lets talk. That means make an offer you may be surprised. The $5000 got you going.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 6, 2016)

Someone cherry picked that pile.
Looks like what I haul to B&B Scrap Metals.


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 6, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Someone cherry picked that pile.
> Looks like what I haul to B&B Scrap Metals.



Really,those bikes are scrap to you ?


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 6, 2016)

I looked again I'll go $1500 delivered. lol


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 7, 2016)

Anyone that wants to come and look I have a few surprises to include, sorry I don't have mint condition scrap for you guys but if you are scrapping bikes you must be hungry as it takes a lot of bikes to make a ton. How do you afford the gas? There is a lot of stuff there that is very usable or make some money on. Most of you on here are very rude but I still love the site.  Thanks, Kirk


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 7, 2016)

The anonymity of a forum like this allows anyone to type and post just about anything with no fear you will ever come face to face with them.  I too have noted many times smart a$$ comments from some here.  Usually the same ones over and over.


Mike


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Oct 7, 2016)

The nice thing about being new to this hobby is that I still genuinely enjoy seeing old bicycles. I haven't gotten to the point where I only appreciate blue bicycles made between September and October of 1947 and have the original gum wrapper around the valve stem. It might be incredibly naive but there's a lot of us that just like old bicycles regardless of how rare or how valuable they are. I am constantly impressed by the amount of knowledge that people on this forum have about the minutia of the bicycles that are discussed here, but to show off your knowledge and your collection by putting down somebody else's is nasty. I personally don't give a damn if people are pleasant or unpleasant to me when I ask questions, and I'm sure everybody out there has amazing collections and ride only the rarest and best of all bicycles, but we all had to start somewhere in this hobby and for a lot of us what you guys call scrap gives us entertainment and enjoyment.


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 10, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> Really,those bikes are scrap to you ?



We all collect and enjoy bikes on different levels. I have thrown alot of bike parts in with scrap loads already. Ladies frames etc.
Stuff that was no longer useable to me. I did not intend to offend with my comment.


----------



## kirk thomas (Oct 12, 2016)

No problem I can't give away the frames I have laying around. I just can't bring myself to scraping them. If anyone wants the top of the barn you can come and get it for $2000. If you see anything you might be interested in let me know, will sell cheep. Kirk


----------



## mtnbikeman (Oct 12, 2016)

If I could drive to your location I would have been there already. There is a few bikes in there that are interesting to me. But shipping would be too much from New York to BC


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 13, 2016)

Well, perhaps I'm rude as I didn't realize this was a members bikes here, but for $2K if I was local I would be there with my trailer.


----------

